# Job Chances In Singapore



## j2k11 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Expats,

What are the job chances like for a 2-year experienced network engineer working in Singapore from the UK? I worked for Cisco for one of those years, have a 1st in my degree and is also CCNP certified (IT Network Accreditation). I know that network engineers are in demand in most countries and Singapore is taking in a lot of foreign talent right now.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

j2k11 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> What are the job chances like for a 2-year experienced network engineer working in Singapore from the UK? I worked for Cisco for one of those years, have a 1st in my degree and is also CCNP certified (IT Network Accreditation). I know that network engineers are in demand in most countries and Singapore is taking in a lot of foreign talent right now.
> 
> ...


I think you are misinformed.

For the past two years Singapore has stemmed the rise of foreign talents and stricter rules are being placed.

And fresh graduates / low experience doesn't win votes now.

Since middle of May more steps are in place to discourage en masse import of foreign talent.

If you read the recent posts here, you will know, it's not that easy any more. Either you need years of solid experience and / or an employer willing to pay above market rate - for the Ministry of Manpower to consider your work pass.

Good luck !!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

*Experience*

Three years of work experience (related to the job in Singapore) is the usual requirement for a work pass.


----------

